# Lake Juniper



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fished Lake Juniper today for the first time ever. Went with a buddy that has fished there a few times though. It was COLD! Fished the north end of the lake and tried to say out of the wind. Started slow but it did pick up a little. Ended the day around 1 with 7 or 8. Not much size to any of them though. We got on a dock that they were schooling on and caught 3 there. Found a few bream hidden on the back side of the dock.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a bit early for Juniper but won't be long until water warms up a bit more. When it's cold an windy out there it can be a challenge. North shore is about the only area to fish with a northerly wind.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We found beds everywhere, but this weather has them pushed off of it.


----------

